# Release date(s) for Culturebloom in Europe?



## veilchen (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi lovelies!

After seeing all the great Culturebloom hauls and FOTDs I'm already so excited about this collection that I can hardly wait for it to launch here. I want almost everything *lol* (ok, when do I not ...). 

Does anyone from Europe have any release dates for his/her country? For Austria I've heard various, e.g. 1st of March as well as middle of March (serously, I can't wait that long).

Any news about UK, Germany, etc?


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn you can't believe how itchy my fingers are everytime I see some product pics! I wanna touch them and swatch them on the back of my hand badly!
March 1st is pretty possible since collections (except for Lingerie which was released 3 days later) are getting released approx. 2 weeks after the US release and I'll go to the Pro Store today and check out if they have some stuff already!

I got some Culturebloom postcards yesterday at my counter so it can't be that far away!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 23, 2006)

as far as I know it's the first week of march


----------



## veilchen (Feb 23, 2006)

Good news, I think I can live with first week of march ;-)


----------



## feebee (Feb 23, 2006)

woo hoo i get paid on 2nd March!
Am planning a pampering day off work, have an apt @ Toni&Guy for a haircut then off to MAC!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone from the Netherlands over here who knows when Culturebloom will arrive in Amsterdam?????


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2006)

1st or 2nd March in the UK. Anybody seen postcards at the counters over here yet?


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

They had some stuff @ the Pro Store today!

Love-Bud and the Lustreglasses are to die for!!!


----------



## feebee (Feb 23, 2006)

stoooop i cant shop till next Thurs and ill be all stressed that everything will be gone lol!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_They had some stuff @ the Pro Store today!

Love-Bud and the Lustreglasses are to die for!!!_

 
Thanks a lot for checking!
Yay, I caaaaan't wait to see everything here *keeping fingers crossed that stuff will be out by the end of next week*


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 25, 2006)

Just called Amsterdam and they should recieve Culturebloom next weekend. Maybe I have to delay my shopping spree a weekend...


----------



## churruca4 (Feb 26, 2006)

Exactly March 9 here in Spain


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 27, 2006)

This thursday march the 2nd according to harvey nics leeds


----------

